# hubiera o había



## Magmod

¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál de las frases siguientes es la más correcta?:

No había casi nadie en la clase que *hubiera *visto la película.
No había casi nadie en la clase que *había *visto la película.
Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál de las frases siguientes es la más correcta?:
> No había casi nadie en la clase que *hubiera *visto la película.
> No había casi nadie en la clase que *había *visto la película.
> Saludos


Creo que la clave aquí es el _no_ inicial: _*No* había..._

Había alumnos en la clase que *habían *visto la película. 
Había alumnos en la clase que *hubieran *visto la película [si hubieran podido].  
Saludos.


----------



## mhp

To further simplify:
  No hay quien la haya visto
  No hay nadie que la haya visto
  No había nadie que la hubiera visto

  In general, after “hay algo que” you can use either subjunctive or indicative (depending on what you mean), but after “no hay nada/nadie que” you must use subjunctive.


----------



## orion15

hola
me parece recordar

habian es una inadecuacion cuando el verbo haber es impersonal


----------



## orion15

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál de las frases siguientes es la más correcta?:
> 
> No había casi nadie en la clase que *hubiera *visto la película.
> No había casi nadie en la clase que *había *visto la película.
> Saludos





hay que tomar encuenta que en la opcion dos se daria  cacofonia y repeticion de palabras  

la primera seria mas correcta


----------



## HUMBERT0

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál de las frases siguientes es la más correcta?:
> 
> No había casi nadie en la clase que *hubiera *visto la película.
> No había casi nadie en la clase que *había *visto la película.
> Saludos


Sólo hay que arreglar la segunda.


----------



## JackInMadrid

Estoy confundido

En esta oración
"No había casi nadie en la clase que hubiera visto la película"

"hubiera visto la película" esta relacionado con la clase, y la clase existió, sin duda. Porque el subjuntivo esta requerido?

Entiendo el subjuntivo en esta oración:
"No había nadie que hubiera visto la película"

¿Hay alguien que pueda aclarecer esto para mi?
Gracias

Jack


----------



## mhp

Do you think it was the house or the person who had not seen the movie?
"hubiera visto" refers back to the person not the house!

No había nadie que hubiera visto la película en la casa.

Edit:  No había nadie que hubiera visto la película en la clase.


----------



## JackInMadrid

Not a house but a class, a class is a collection of people. Although almost no-one was in the class, there was a class, and they watched the film.

So why the subjunctive?
I'm not disputing the fact that the subjunctive is needed (I'm still learning the rules), I'm simply asking ¿why?

Jack


----------



## mhp

I guess it goes back to if it was the classroom or the people in it that saw the movie


----------



## albita09

Respondiendo a la pregunta del principio: me parece más correcta la primera porque es la que usaría yo. Cuidado! la segunda es correcta también. Pero me sigue pareciendo más correcta la primera.
from (e) Spain


----------



## JackInMadrid

Ok, I think I may be having a problem with the logic of the sentence rather than the subjunctive:

Which translation is logically correct?

"No había casi nadie en la clase que hubiera visto la película"
There was a class with hardly anyone in it, and this class watched the film
There was a class and hardly any of them watched the film.

I guess that seeing as the subjunctive was used, it is the second one?

Jack


----------



## María Madrid

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Había alumnos en la clase que *habían *visto la película.
> Había alumnos en la clase que *hubieran  *visto la película [si hubieran podido]. .


Había alumnos en la clase que *habrían* visto la película (si hubieran podido) 

As for Jack's questions, I suggest you check this thread 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=206375&highlight=uweirdo
and check also this presentation, you'll find some basic ideas on how to use subjuntive. The I in "uweirdo" stands for impersonal. Even if it doesn't include "vosotros", it will certainly give you a good overview on subjunctive.
http://www.spanishome.com/activities...bjunctive.html

I also suggest you search WR for previous threads on subjunctive, you'll see it's a very popular subject and you'll probably find the answer to many questions you have now.

"No había casi nadie en la clase que hubiera visto la película"
There was a class with hardly anyone in it, and this class watched the film
There was a class and hardly any of them watched the film.

It's not there was a claas, we know which class we're tallking about. There was hardly anyone in the class who had seen the film.

Hope this helps.

Saludos,


----------



## JackInMadrid

Gracias María
The logic in that sentence is difficult for me. The use of the double negative is difficult for english speakers. Let me check I understand

No había casi nadie = There wasn't almost no-one = almost everyone

No había casi nadie en la clase que hubiera visto la película 
= There was hardly anyone in the class who hadn't seen the film.
= Almost everyone in the class watched the film
??

Jack


----------



## María Madrid

Yes, we use double negative, (sorry, you'll have to cope with it!) so if you translate word for word you'd have to put the verb in negative, but I don't think that's a good idea, since it's not a natural structure for you.

My suggestion is you identify this Spanish structure with the corresponding English one, rather than translating word for word

No había casi nadie = There was hardly anyone.

And you get the right meaning with correct structures in both languages. Of course, if you find it easier to use a word for word translation to help you remember, there's nothing wrong with it, but my experience shows it's easier to remember "right sentences". A trick for you to help you remember is that anyone can be translated as "nadie" in negative sentences.

Saludos,


----------



## JackInMadrid

hey thanks again María

In that case your translation must be incorrect
There was hardly anyone in the class who hadn't seen the film.
Should be
There was hardly anyone in the class who saw the film.

Just to clarify for myself
Jack


----------



## María Madrid

Oooops!  Yes, you're right! Here I go again with my well known Friday afternoon slips!! Saludos,


----------



## JackInMadrid

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ISIDORO SERNA ORDAZ

*A mi manera de pensar.*
*Me parece que ninguna de las dos es la correcta, ya que se esta hablando de tiempo pasado.*
*Y el hubiera y el había no concuerda al menos con el enunciado.*
 
*Yo propongo esta: *
*No había casi nadie en la clase donde se proyecto la película.*


----------



## María Madrid

Isidro, tu frase es perfecta pero habla de otra cosa totalmente diferente. En ningún momento se habla del lugar de proyección o visionado de la película, sino de cuántas personas de la clase (es decir, un grupo de estudiantes, por ejemplo) habían visto una película determinada. Quizá una película muy de moda, en el cine, o una película que se emitió la noche anterior por la televisión y casi todo el mundo la vio, de manera que en el momento al que se refiere la frase (horas, días, meses después de la emisión) "no había casi nadie que no la hubiera visto". El subjuntivo también se usa de manera formal en el pasado y de manera habitual con estructuras impersonales (haber). Saludos,


----------



## ISIDORO SERNA ORDAZ

Haber que tal te parece esta: 
*No había casi nadie que no haya la visto película*


----------



## María Madrid

A falta de los detalles de los genios de la gramática (dónde estáis hoy?!!), no me parece la mejor opción.

Haya es presente de subjuntivo, por lo tanto no concuerda con el tiempo de la proposición principal. 
No hay nadie que haya (presente)/No había nadie que hubiera (pasado)
Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

JackInMadrid said:


> Gracias María
> The logic in that sentence is difficult for me. The use of the double negative is difficult for english speakers. Let me check I understand
> 
> No había casi nadie = There wasn't almost no-one = almost everyone
> 
> No había casi nadie en la clase que hubiera visto la película
> = There was hardly anyone in the class who hadn't seen the film.
> = Almost everyone in the class watched the film
> ??
> 
> Jack


Nadie vió la película 
none saw it
Casi nadie vió la película
Almost none saw the film.
No había nadie en la clase = no students were at class
NO había nadie en la clase que hubiera visto la película. ( here the students were there but NONE saw the film)
NONE saw the film
*No había casi nadie que* hubiera visto la película. ( here you can use había visto, if you get involved in the truism of the subordinate clause and the relation of the ending-ARA with the imperfect past).
*Almost* none saw the film.
Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

María Madrid said:


> Había alumnos en la clase que *habían *visto la película.
> Había alumnos en la clase que *hubieran  *visto la película [si hubieran podido]. .
> Había alumnos en la clase que *habrían* visto la película (si hubieran podido)



Hola María, yo también prefiero aquí el antefuturo hipotético al pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, pero el uso de este último en la frase que nos ocupa está sancionado por la Academia. Lo empleé en mi ejemplo para explicar qué sentido cobraba la frase si se empleaba el subjuntivo en vez del indicativo (la transforma en una condicional).

Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido *habrían* visto la película.
Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido *hubieran* visto la película.
Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido *hubiesen* visto la película.* *(Desautorizado por BELLO por no ser posible con la forma simple: _Si pudiesen la viesen_).  *

condicional**.
*(Del lat. _conditionālis_).
*2.* m._ Gram._ Tiempo que expresa acción futura en relación con el pasado del que se parte. _Prometió que escribiría_. *En ciertos casos es permutable por el pretérito imperfecto o el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, más en las formas compuestas que en las simples*, excepto en los verbos modales _[Nota de Pedrito: En los que sí es normal encontrarse con esta permutación con sentido potencial o de modestia]_. _Deberías (debieras) estudiar más. *Si hubiera venido antes, le habríamos (hubiéramos) acompañado.*__ [...]
RAE.

"-Ra equivale a -ría en la apódosis. De hecho, sin embargo, -ra se usa cada vez menos en la apódosis, especialmente en el lenguaje corriente, a pesar de haberse inciciado en ella su uso en las oraciones condicionales".
Curso superior de sintaxis española. Gili Gaya, Samuel. Vox. ESPAÑA. 1961.

NOTA: _*PRÓTASIS >*_ Si A entonces B *< APÓDOSIS*.

_Un saludo María,

Pedro.


----------



## María Madrid

Sí Pedro, yo también suelo consultar el DPD y te entiendo. De cualquier manera, la RAE no recomienda ese uso, simplemente reconoce que es cada vez más extendido (a la fuerza, ahorcan), pero no por eso es la mejor opción. Personalmente, se me ponen los pelos de punta cuando oigo frases como tu ejemplo:

Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido *hubieran* visto la película. Para mí       
No te puedo buscar ahora la entrada del DPD donde lo recogen, porque me voy a la playa YA, pero si te interesa, lo puedes localizar tú. También se ha copiado en multitud de ocasiones en otros hilos. Feliz finde. Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> Sí Pedro, yo también suelo consultar el DPD y te entiendo. De cualquier manera, la RAE no recomienda ese uso, simplemente reconoce que es cada vez más extendido (a la fuerza, ahorcan), pero no por eso es la mejor opción. Personalmente, se me ponen los pelos de punta cuando oigo frases como tu ejemplo:
> 
> <<<Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido *hubieran* visto la película. Para mí       >>>
> 
> Esa es la forma *correcta* de los condicionales de PASADO ( irreales) o también con el antepospretérito de Bello.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## belemin

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál de las frases siguientes es la más correcta?:
> No había casi nadie en la clase que *hubiera *visto la película.
> No había casi nadie en la clase que *había *visto la película.
> Saludos



Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en este foro y esta es mi primera intervención. Me llamó la atención este tema porque tiene relación con algo que leí recientemente. También quiero hacer la salvedad que no sé inglés.

Lo de la alternativa que pone Magmod está relacionado con la concordancia de tiempos verbales (lo que en gramática latina se llama "consecutio temporum"), fenómeno que no se da  en inglés.

A grandes rasgos, el tema se puede resumir en que los tiempos verbales pueden expresar un tiempo absoluto, de acuerdo con el punto de vista del hablante, y un tiempo relativo, que es el que expresan los verbos de las proposiciones subordinadas, y que es relativo porque sólo indica un parámetro con respecto al verbo de la proposición principal, que es el tiempo absoluto.

En los ejemplos de Magmod, los tiempos de la proposición subordinada son "hubiera visto"/ "había visto", que son tiempos secundarios con respecto a "había" que es el tiempo de la proposición principal.

La cuestión es que los tiempos secundarios expresan, como he dicho, una idea temporal relativa con respecto al verbo principal. Esta idea temporal relativa se concreta en que pueden expresar con respecto a "habían" tres situaciones temporales distintas: *simultaneidad* (si la acción del verbo secundario se realiza al mismo tiempo que la del verbo principal); *anterioridad* (si la acción secundaria se realiza antes de la acción del verbo principal) y *posterioridad* (si la acción secundaria se realiza después de la principal).

En esta frase el hecho de "ver la película" es anterior al hecho de "haber" alguien, por lo tanto el verbo de la subordinada expresa una relación de *anterioridad  *con respecto a "había".

Si tenemos en cuenta que "había" es ya un tiempo de pasado (pret. imperfecto), para expresar la anterioridad respecto a un tiempo de pasado hay que usar una forma compuesta del subjuntivo como es el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo: " No *había *(_tiempo pasado_) nadie en la clase que *hubiera visto *(_anterioridad con respecto al pasado_) la película". Por tanto es correcta la primera opción de Magmod.

Si cambiamos el verbo principal a presente, también cambiaremos el verbo subordinado, pero este seguirá expresando lo mismo: anterioridad con respecto al verbo principal:
"No *hay* (_presente)_ nadie que  *haya visto* (_anterioridad con respecto al presente_: pret. perfecto de subjuntivo) la película.

Espero no haberme extendido demasiado y sobre todo que se me haya entendido.

Saludos.


----------



## belemin

Leyendo más atentamente los posts de la segunda página (no me había fijado), veo que lo más cercano a lo que yo he dicho es lo que expresa María Madrid en su primer mensaje de esta segunda página.

Ni que decir tiene que suscribo totalmente.


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> María Madrid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sí Pedro, yo también suelo consultar el DPD y te entiendo. De cualquier manera, la RAE no recomienda ese uso, simplemente reconoce que es cada vez más extendido (a la fuerza, ahorcan), pero no por eso es la mejor opción. Personalmente, se me ponen los pelos de punta cuando oigo frases como tu ejemplo:
> 
> Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido *hubieran* visto la película. Para mí
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esa es la forma *correcta* de los condicionales de PASADO ( irreales) o también con el antepospretérito de Bello.
> 
> Ivy29
Click to expand...

 
No en España, es un falta típica del Pais Vasco. Muy corriente oirlo ahí. 

Si hubieran podido habrían visto la película.



María Madrid said:


> Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido *hubieran* visto la película. Para mí


 
Estoy contigo, María, ¡¡¡¡¡horrible!!!!!!


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> No en España, es un falta típica del Pais Vasco. Muy corriente oirlo ahí.
> Si hubieran podido habrían visto la película.
> Estoy contigo, María, ¡¡¡¡¡horrible!!!!!!


 

*EL USO DE LOS CONDICIONALES PARA presente Y futuro ES BIEN DISTINTO EN SUS TIEMPOS CON LOS DEL pasado. Esta oracion condicional de marras es CORRECTA. Sería bueno que leyeras a Emilio Alarcos, en su libro de gramática castellana, de la colección NEBRIJA-BELLO. Página 474, numeral 450.*

<<Si hubiese leído ciertas novelas de moda, hubiera sabido que Don Alvaro no hacía más que imitar>>>
<<Si te hubieras quedado, habrías visto algo bueno>
<<<Si hubiera fumado, no hubiera sido mayor la estupefacción de aquellas solteronas.>>>
todos estos ejemplos son de su OBRA reconocida mundialmente en el MUNDO hispano con aval de la RAE.


Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

María Madrid said:


> Personalmente, se me ponen los pelos de punta cuando oigo frases como (las de) tu ejemplo: Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido *hubieran* visto la película. Para mí [está muy mal]


Insisto:


Pedro said:


> Hola María, yo también prefiero aquí el antefuturo hipotético al pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (...) Lo empleé en mi ejemplo para explicar qué sentido cobraba la frase si se empleaba el subjuntivo en vez del indicativo (la transforma en una condicional).





María Madrid said:


> De cualquier manera, la RAE no recomienda ese uso, simplemente reconoce que es cada vez más extendido (a la fuerza, ahorcan), pero no por eso es la mejor opción.


He de insistir:


Pedro said:


> "(...) el uso de este último en la frase que nos ocupa *está sancionado* por la Academia".





María Madrid said:


> No te puedo buscar ahora la entrada del DPD donde lo recogen, (...) pero si te interesa, lo puedes localizar tú.


Procedo a demostrarle que la Academia aprueba el uso del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (en su forma en _-ra_) en la apódosis de una oración subordinada condicional referida al pasado, esto es: que la frase _"Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido *hubieran* visto la película"_ es absolutamente correcta_. _En primer lugar, presento como prueba 1 de la defensa la inclusión de una frase con la misma estructura en el diccionario de la lengua española de la RAE. Veámoslo:


			
				 Diccionario de la lengua española de la RAE said:
			
		

> *condicional**.
> *(Del lat. _conditionālis_).
> *2.* m._ Gram._ (...) En ciertos casos es permutable por el pretérito imperfecto o el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, (...)_ *Si hubiera venido antes, le habríamos (hubiéramos) acompañado.*__ (...)
> _


En segundo lugar, presento las pruebas número 2.a y 2.b de la defensa, en las que queda de manifiesto que así lo refrenda el DICCIONARO PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS:

*si*. *1.* Conjunción que, (...) Presenta los siguientes valores:*
1.1.* Conjunción condicional. Introduce la oración subordinada condicional, llamada «prótasis», que es la que expresa la condición que debe cumplirse para que se verifique lo enunciado en la oración principal, que se denomina «apódosis». (...) Las oraciones condicionales pueden ser de dos tipos:
*1.1.1.* «Reales». (...)

*1.1.2.* «Irreales». Se denominan así porque la condición expresada se considera no realizada en el pasado, e irrealizable o improbable en el presente o en el futuro. El verbo de la prótasis va en subjuntivo.
*b) * Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo *y en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en *_*-ra*,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se:_ *Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;* el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado; _o el condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor_. 
_DPD._

Por tanto:
Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido, *habrían* visto la película. 
Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido, *hubieran* visto la película. 



Pedro said:


> Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido, *hubiesen* visto la película.* *(Desautorizado por BELLO por no ser posible con la forma simple: *Si pudiesen la viesen*).


Bueno, Bello siempre tan riguroso... Parece que la RAE _también_ acepta este uso, aunque prefiere la forma _en -ra.

_Si hubieran (o hubiesen) podido, *hubiesen* visto la película.* (Aceptado pero no preferido). 

*


heidita said:


> No en España, es un falta típica del Pa*í*s Vasco. Muy corriente o*í*rlo ahí.
> 
> Si hubieran podido habrían visto la película.



Si hubieran podido habrían visto la película.  (Como ya se ha visto es de un castellano intachable).

A lo que usted se refiere es a esto:

Si *habría *podido hubiera visto la película. 

El DPD también acude en nuestra ayuda en este caso,  que presento como la prueba 3 de la defensa:

"[...] debe evitarse el empleo en la prótasis del condicional compuesto o antepospretérito, que se da, como ya se ha indicado antes (→ a), entre hablantes de algunas zonas de América y del norte de España:* Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera dicho*".
_DPD.

_He concluido señoría.


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> EL USO DE LOS CONDICIONALES PARA presente Y futuro ES BIEN DISTINTO EN SUS TIEMPOS CON LOS DEL pasado. Esta oracion condicional de marras es CORRECTA.


 


> En cuanto a la alternancia en las oraciones condicionales, según la RAE (ver cita más abajo) "tiene pleno uso decir
> _Si *hubiese* hecho buen tiempo *hubiera* salido_ (junto a *habría*_ salido_)."
> El _Libro de Estilo_ de _El País_ (ver cita más abajo) da, sin embargo, preferencia al condicional compuesto en estos casos: "En estos casos de relación con subjuntivo, es preferible siempre la forma potencial en los tiempos compuestos.* No se debe escribir*
> _si hubieras pedido que lo hiciera, yo lo hubiese hecho_
> *Es más correcto*
> _si hubieras pedido que lo hiciera, yo lo habría hecho._"
> "La relativa variedad de usos del ante-pos-pretérito va disminuyendo en forma radical cuando se trata de textos cercanos a la lengua hablada. [...]
> La pérdida de vitalidad del ante-pos-pretérito y su reemplazo por el ante-co-pretérito de subjuntivo en _-ra_ y otros tiempos inactuales se acentúa en la lengua hablada.


 
A esto me refería.


----------



## Maruja14

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> *condicional**.*
> (Del lat. _conditionālis_).
> *2.* m._ Gram._ Tiempo que expresa acción futura en relación con el pasado del que se parte. _Prometió que escribiría_. *En ciertos casos es permutable por el pretérito imperfecto o el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, más en las formas compuestas que en las simples*, excepto en los verbos modales. _Deberías (debieras) estudiar más. *Si hubiera venido antes, le habríamos (hubiéramos) acompañado.*__ [...]_
> _RAE._


 

Dice que, en ciertos casos, es permutable. Me gustaría un artículo más completo sobre este tema, porque a nosotros nos lo corregían en el colegio y a mí (lo mismo que a María y a Heidi), me suena espantoso.

¿Es siempre permutable? ¿Qué casos son esos en los que la RAE dice que es permutable?

Yo también se lo corrijo a mis hijos, la verdad. Es cierto que mis amigos vascos (que tengo unos cuantos) se arman un lío fabuloso con estas formas condicionales, fabrican las frases con todas las combinaciones posibles y a mí me sigue sonando mal, aunque, evidentemente, nunca hay problema para saber lo que quieren decir.


----------



## mhp

You see all sort of things: 

Contra toda consideración histórica, hay que admitir en el condicional perfecto la construcción, ya consolidada por el uso general moderno,
_Si *hubieras *(_ o *hubieses) *_llegado a tiempo te *hubiésemos *invitado a comer_,
 al lado de
_Si *hubieras *(_ o *hubieses) *_llegado a tiempo te *habríamos *_(o *hubiéramos) *_invitado a comer_.»
 [RAE: _Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española_. Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 1977, § 3.14.10. b), pp. 474-475]

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...ática española/Condicional - alternancias.htm


----------



## lazarus1907

A mí no me lo parece, gatito:


> La forma en -ra (cantara) tiene a veces valor de potencial (condicional).
> Manuel Seco - Diccionario de dificultades y dudas.
> 
> Es arcaico, aunque no incorrecto el uso de la forma en -ra en la apódosis de un conjunto oracional en lugar del condicional simple.
> Leonardo Gómez Torrego. Gramática didáctica del español.
> 
> En el estado actual de la lengua la forma en -ra simpre admite ser empleada como equivalente a la forma -se, pero lo contrario no siempre es posible en todos los casos...
> Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española - RAE
> 
> ...se encuentran usos de cantaras que impiden su sustitución por cantases: ... (3) Es arcaizante y afectado equiparar cantaras con el pospretérito (condicional) cantarías: Si tuviese ocasión, se lo dijera
> Alarcos Llorach. Gramática de la lengua española - RAE





> En la apódisis de las  oraciones condicionales, la forma en _-ra_ conserva el valor indicativo  originario, y puede ser sustituida por el condicional en _-ría_.
> _Si tuviese buenos valedores conseguiría _(o _consiguiera_) _el cargo solicitado.
> http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...sch/Imperfecto de subjuntivo -ra oder -se.htm
> _


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> A esto me refería.


 

*En castellano es TO BE or NOT to be. La oración condicional compuesta en la oración motivo de la argumentación ES CORRECTA. La terminación -RA tiene un origen distinto a la terminación -ESE. *

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> *La terminación -RA tiene un origen distinto a la terminación -ESE. *


Tiene razón: La forma en -ra procede del pluscuamperfecto de indicativo latino, mientras que la forma en -se viene del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo. De ahí que solo acepten la forma en -ra para usos de indicativo.


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> Dice que, en ciertos casos, es permutable. Me gustaría un artículo más completo sobre este tema, porque a nosotros nos lo corregían en el colegio y a mí (lo mismo que a María y a Heidi), me suena espantoso.
> 
> ¿Es siempre permutable? ¿Qué casos son esos en los que la RAE dice que es permutable?
> 
> Yo también se lo corrijo a mis hijos, la verdad. Es cierto que mis amigos vascos (que tengo unos cuantos) se arman un lío fabuloso con estas formas condicionales, fabrican las frases con todas las combinaciones posibles y a mí me sigue sonando mal, aunque, evidentemente, nunca hay problema para saber lo que quieren decir.


 
Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero ( prótasis) , hubiera viajado a España= apódosis) de *PASADO*.

Si TUVIERA dinero ( prótasis) , VIAJARÍA a España ( apódosis ) = *PRESENTE o FUTURO*.

Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

JackInMadrid said:


> Ok, I think I may be having a problem with the logic of the sentence rather than the subjunctive:
> 
> Which translation is logically correct?
> 
> "No había casi nadie en la clase que hubiera visto la película"
> There was a class with hardly anyone in it, and this class watched the film
> There was a class and hardly any of them watched the film.
> 
> I guess that seeing as the subjunctive was used, it is the second one?
> 
> Jack


Hola 
 Lo siento por no incluyendo la traducción con mi pregunta arriba. 
Me parece que debería ser así :
*There was hardly anyone in the class who had seen the film.*

*Saludos Cordiales para todos   *


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Magmod said:


> Hola
> Lo siento por no *incluir* arriba la traducción con mi pregunta.
> Me parece que debería ser así :
> *There was hardly anyone in the class who had seen the film.*
> 
> *Saludos Cordiales para todos   *


*There was hardly anyone in the class who had seen the film.
No había casi nadie en la clase que hubiera/hubiese visto la película.

*Saludos cordiales también.*
 *


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> En castellano es TO BE or NOT to be.
> Ivy29


 
¿Mande? Esto, to be or not to be, NO es castellano.


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> A mí no me lo parece, gatito:


 A mí tampoco, Sancho. Sólo he dicho: _cosas veredes que non crederes__. _
  Despite the common usage, I personally prefer the conditional even if other tenses/moods are acceptable_:_

_Si pudiera, me iba ahora mismo _
_Si pudiera, me fuera ahora mismo_
_Si pudiera, me iría ahora mismo  _


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> ¿Mande? Esto, to be or not to be, NO es castellano.


 
Según el soliloquio de HAMLET : 'Ser o no ser' ¡¡claro que es inglés!!!
pero suficientemente ilustrativo.
Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> A falta de los detalles de los genios de la gramática (dónde estáis hoy?!!), no me parece la mejor opción.
> 
> Haya es presente de subjuntivo, por lo tanto no concuerda con el tiempo de la proposición principal.
> No hay nadie que haya (presente)/No había nadie que hubiera (pasado)
> Saludos,


 
The present perfect subjunctive or (antepresente de subjuntivo) tiene connotaciones de *PASADO* *reciente y FUTURO*.

Ivy29


----------



## replicante7

ISIDORO SERNA ORDAZ said:


> Haber que tal te parece esta:
> *No había casi nadie que no haya la visto película*



¡Hola, Isidoro! 
Tu avatar es simpático. Estaba echando una ojeada a este hilo y acabo de ver este post tuyo.
No sé si algún otro lo ha dicho ya:
Haber *A ver* qué tal te parece esta:

Creo que tanto hubiera y había te hizo escribir *haber* aunque querías decir *a ver.*


----------



## heidita

heidita said:


> No en España, es un falta típica del País Vasco. Muy corriente oírlo ahí.


 
Más bien al revés : el uso del doble *condicional* es uso habitual en el País Vasco

Sí habría hecho los deberes no habría suspendido.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

heidita said:


> Más bien al revés : el uso del doble *condicional* es uso habitual en el País Vasco
> 
> Sí habría hecho los deberes no habría suspendido.


Sí, como ya le dije creo que toda la confusión vino por el empleo incorrecto del condicional compuesto en la prótasis:* 

Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera dicho*".
*Si lo habría sabido, te lo habría dicho*".

Eso a mí sí que me suena terriblemente mal. El condicional va "en el otro lado" (la apódodis).

Pedro.


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> Más bien al revés : el uso del doble *condicional* es uso habitual en el País Vasco



Habitual puede ser, pero incorrecto también.


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> Habitual puede ser, pero incorrecto también.


Absolutamente incorrecto, me parece a mí. 

A ver si lo confirma alguien del País Vasco.


----------



## María Madrid

Madre mía, si que habéis ocupados habéis estado ocupados en estos días... Creo que todo esto se ha discutido ampliamente en el foro de Sólo español, lo digo por los foreros más recientes, que pueden encontrar ahí reflejadas muchas de las ideas o preguntas que plantean.

Otra cosa que también he oído en el País Vasco (me da la sensación que personas de nivel cultural bajo) es lo siguiente:

Me gustaría que me *ayudarías*.

Y que no me diga nadie que ese engendro es correcto, por mucho encanto que tenga el acento con el que lo digan! Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> Madre mía, si que habéis ocupados habéis estado ocupados en estos días... Creo que todo esto se ha discutido ampliamente en el foro de Sólo español, lo digo por los foreros más recientes, que pueden encontrar ahí reflejadas muchas de las ideas o preguntas que plantean.
> 
> Otra cosa que también he oído en el País Vasco (me da la sensación que personas de nivel cultural bajo) es lo siguiente:
> 
> Me gustaría que me *ayudarías*.
> 
> Y que no me diga nadie que ese engendro es correcto, por mucho encanto que tenga el acento con el que lo digan! Saludos,


 
To be or not to be

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

María Madrid said:


> Me gustaría que me *ayudarías*.
> 
> Y que no me diga nadie que ese engendro es correcto, por mucho encanto que tenga el acento con el que lo digan! Saludos,


Efectivamente, no es correcto.

Pedro.


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias Pedro, pero mi pregunta era meramente retórica, no es que buscase confirmación. Simplemente doy un ejemplo más de un uso extendido, pero no por ello correcto. Saludos,


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

María Madrid said:


> Gracias Pedro, pero mi pregunta era meramente retórica, no es que buscase confirmación. Simplemente doy un ejemplo más de un uso extendido, pero no por ello correcto. Saludos,


Claro, Perdona. 

Pedro.


----------



## María Madrid

No hay por qué! Saludos,


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> Según el soliloquio de HAMLET : 'Ser o no ser' ¡¡claro que es inglés!!!
> pero suficientemente ilustrativo.
> Ivy29


 
De todas formas muchas gracias por la aclaración ya que mi inglés es muy pobre.


----------

